# Madmediaworks BikeGuide 2.0



## Florian (2. Mai 2004)

Kennt Ihr diesen Bikeguide?
Ist letztlich ein "Moser" für die Fränkische, aber wir haben heute das erste mal eine Tour daraus ausprobiert und sind etwas enttäuscht. Klar waren ein paar schöne Trails dabei, aber insgesamt waren da viel zu viele Straßen und Schotterweg-Passagen für die paar netten Trailstücke dazwischen.
Unsere Tour war die 14 von Gräfenberg aus. 
Sind die anderen Touren ähnlich, oder gibt es da richtig hervorstechende Highlights?


----------



## Beelzebub (2. Mai 2004)

da gab es glaub ich mal einen tread darüber. soviel ich mich erinnern kann wurde die cd nicht gerade gelobt.
ein paar der ÜV´s haben mal eine der touren nachgefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (2. Mai 2004)

INvestiere das Geld lieber in ein paar Karten von der Fränkischen, die besten sind von http://www.fritsch-landkartenverlag.de/...

Die Mediaworkstouren sind sehr ungenau und ziemlich "langweilig"


----------



## Florian (2. Mai 2004)

Schade eigentlich, die Idee, einen Moser für die Fränkische zu machen ist nicht so schlecht!


----------



## smerles (2. Mai 2004)

@Altitude

Welche Karten sind besser? Der Link von dir oder die von 'Kompass'? Oder gibts da kaum Unterschiede? Vielleicht vom Preis her?

Wär für Infos dankbar!


----------



## showman (2. Mai 2004)

Nabend zusammen,

also ich persönlich finde die Kompass Karten besser. Einziger Nachteil ist das die schnell zerflättern. Da halten die Fritsch Karten mehr aus mein ich.

Gruß Showman


----------



## Altitude (2. Mai 2004)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend zusammen,
> 
> also ich persönlich finde die Kompass Karten besser. Einziger Nachteil ist das die schnell zerflättern. Da halten die Fritsch Karten mehr aus mein ich.
> 
> Gruß Showman



und schon haben wirs wieder...ich persönlich bin ein Fritsch-Fan...genauere und verschiedenfarbige Wegmarkierungen...für Bayern ist Fritsch oder die Karten des Landesvermessungsamtes erste Wahl...sonst tuns auch die Kompass-Karten...wobei dei Papierqualität wirklich mies ist...


----------



## Mudface (2. Mai 2004)

Ich mag die Fritsch auch lieber, die Linienstärke auf den Kompass-Karten ist zu fett. Es gibt noch eine Dritte (beim Sportcheck und Hauptbahnhof), die mit GPS-Raster ausgestattet ist.

Diesen anderen Frankenguide hab ich hier übrigens doppelt liegen, wer mag ...?

Grüße, Mudface


----------



## All-Mountain (3. Mai 2004)

Hi,

wir sind letztes Jahr im Juni die Tour: "Ruine Neideck - Rabenstein - Riesenburg -Oswaldhöhle gefahren". Die Tour würde ich insgesammt mal als knackig bezeichen. Die hat auch mit Sicherheit einen recht hohen Trailanteil.
Bilder findest Du hier:
IBC-Tour Fränkische  

Die Beschgreibungen in den Mediaworks Bike Guide (damals noch die Version 1.0) finde ich auch etwas dürftig. Das ist höchstens der Versuch einen Moser für die Fränkisch zu machen.

Grüße
TOM


----------



## Frankenbiker (5. Mai 2004)

die *Fritsche* ist für die Fränkische sicherliche die beste Wahl!

Happy biking


----------



## merkt_p (6. Mai 2004)

Hallo, 

ich mische mich auch mal ein.

Meine Erfahrungen mit Kartenmaterial:
absolut zu empfehlen Karten vom Bayerischen Vermessungsamt "Naturpark Fränkische Schweiz Veldensteiner Forst Blatt UK L 29, 1: 50 000" oder alternativ vom Fritsch Verlag "Blatt 53, 1: 50 000". 

Am besten ein Gebiet raussuchen, und den Wegen gemäß Markierung folgen.
So kann man die Tour Schotter/ Straße/ Trail selbst mischen.

Mein Toptipp: Heinrich Uhl Weg von Behringersmühle nach Streitberg.

Heavy Trails Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pefro (6. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

mal ne ganz banale Frage am Rande, die mich doch immer wieder nervt: Wie macht Ihr das eigentlich, wenn ihr in "unbekannten" Terrain biket. Sucht ihr Euch einen Weg aus ("blauer Punkt auf weissem Grund") und folgt dem, oder sucht ihr Euch die Wege, nach da wo ihr hinwollt, auf der Karte zusammen und seit dann manchmal, so wie ich, alle "furzlang" am stoppen um in die Karte zu schauen?!

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Tom:-) (6. Mai 2004)

@pefro

zumeist letzteres, was dann irgendwann nervt und ich frei schnauze fahre.


----------



## smerles (6. Mai 2004)

pefro schrieb:
			
		

> Sucht ihr Euch einen Weg aus ("blauer Punkt auf weissem Grund") und folgt dem, oder sucht ihr Euch die Wege, nach da wo ihr hinwollt, auf der Karte zusammen und seit dann manchmal, so wie ich, alle "furzlang" am stoppen um in die Karte zu schauen?!



Weder noch  Ich fahre frei schnautze, habe bis jetzt immer wieder zurückgefunden *g*


----------



## merkt_p (7. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

wenn ich neue Strecken suche, fahre ich meist Weitwanderwege. Die sind mit einer Markierung durchmarkiert und man muss nicht immer in der Karte schauen (http://www.fsv-ev.de/wege/ oder http://www.fraenkischer-albverein.de/wandern/wege/wegeliste.htm).

Wenn ich nur so unterwegs bin suche ich mir eine grobe Richtung und fahre was mir Spaß macht, so findet man auch immer wieder tolle Wege (oder steht irgendwann hoffnungslos in der Botanik).

Viele Grüsse Martin


----------



## pefro (7. Mai 2004)

merkt_p schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich neue Strecken suche, fahre ich meist Weitwanderwege. Die sind mit einer Markierung durchmarkiert und man muss nicht immer in der Karte schauen (http://www.fsv-ev.de/wege/ oder http://www.fraenkischer-albverein.de/wandern/wege/wegeliste.htm).



hey, die kannte ich ja noch gar nicht. Besonders die letztere finde ich interessant, merci!



> Wenn ich nur so unterwegs bin suche ich mir eine grobe Richtung und fahre was mir Spaß macht, so findet man auch immer wieder tolle Wege (oder steht irgendwann hoffnungslos in der Botanik).



Tja, das geht uns anscheinend dann allen so   

Gruß
Peter


----------

